# OooooOo loving this skin!



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, I just got this iphone skin from *DecalGirl* in today and LOVE it. It's called "Flower Cloud". I've sent a request to DecalGirl to make a Kindle skin out of it. It will match so pretty with so many covers, and I'm loving that it's floral and dark at the same time! I have a much easier time reading with dark skins... anyway, I'm hoping they'll make it, they made my other 2 requests so I'm sure they'd make this one, I think it would be a great seller. 



Oh, and PS, just took off the 3acp skin and I have two words. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, that is so cute.  It is soooo 60's.  I thought I had bought my last skin but.....if they make that one for K1 I will NEED to have it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is so adorable. My daughter would have to have it. I love it.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

DecalGirl sent me an email, they said to expect it to be available in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I LOVE that skin!  And I'm glad to hear it will be available for Kindle soon.  I'm going to San Francisco next week and it makes me want to go to the Haight!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That is really pretty 
I just got a iPod Touch and not to  sound totally dense here,but, since the pattern of the skin seems to go over the screen as well, how do you see the screen of the Touch through it.Yours is an iPhone I know but on the site it shows the skin going over the screen on both.
Hmm well that ended up sounding dense anyways lol


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually, no, it doesn't sound dense.  When I first got here I thought the same thing!

They send you a code with your skin to download the wallpaper for free, so it continues the pattern, but it doesn't actually go over the screen.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Actually, no, it doesn't sound dense. When I first got here I thought the same thing!
> 
> They send you a code with your skin to download the wallpaper for free, so it continues the pattern, but it doesn't actually go over the screen.


Ahhh ok now it makes sense 
Thanks


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the skin! Makes me want to get an i phone even more


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love that skin, almost got it...but wasn't available for my phone.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That is a really nice skin.  It reminds me of fireworks for some reason.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in for the kindle skin! I like the dark skins for their effect of lightening the screen but I also want something fun. This skin seems like a good combo.

I'll keep checking DecalGirl and post back when it is available.

Thanks Kindgirl.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Do their iPhone skins have a clear part over the screen also? Or is it just a border, and I'd need to use another clear screen protector as well?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

It's just a top and bottom piece, you still have to buy a screen protector if you want one.  I like the matte ones, so the screen doesn't get smudged.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

The Flower Cloud is now available for K2!!!  I'm definitely going to order this one today.  Does anyone know if there are any current Decalgirl Discount Codes?

Edit to add: found the codes!  PSPHOME for 15% discount or
                                        SAVER for Free shipping on orders over $30


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

They did a great job with it too


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Whoa. A little too chaotic and busy for me, that one. Very colourful though.


----------

